# Low number of birds this fall



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I am hunting the Kent county area for Turkey. There is usually a large number of birds all over. So far I have only seen two hens with their polts. No Toms. The number of birds is way down. Anyone experiancing this?


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I live in Jackson County and work in Ann Arbor. Hunt my and my neighbors property. A decent number of birds and see good numbers going to and from work.

Right now there's a group of hens that occasionly show up in my yard. I'm hoping to capitalize on that this weekend.

Never shot a hen. Anxious to see if they taste better than toms. Not that they're bad. 

Hope you start seeing more...Good Luck


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

I do hunt the Muskegon area, and birds are plentyful. Might be one less this weekend .


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

i hunt genesee county, out back from my house and tons of turkey are out there everyday. 3 really big toms, hoping to get one of them this morning.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

Lvhuntnfish said:


> I do hunt the Muskegon area, and birds are plentyful. Might be one less this weekend .



O.k., I am not sure what changed here, but 3 weeks ago there where plenty of birds in the area that I hunt. 
This weekend I spent Sat. and Sun. and have not seen a bird. I am sure that it is not the number of birds being down, I think they might have changed their pattern. Not sure if a farmer close by has cut his field and all birds moved there or what.
Was looking so forward seeing my 12 year old daughter get her first bird. Hope she finds the same enthusiasm next year in spring for another try.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

The same thing happened over in our neck of the woods. The birds just don't seem to care about checking my schedule before the decide to move on to another area. But they will be back sometime.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

They're all in my yard everyday.........:evil:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Turkeys gather in like sex flocks in the fall.. In the spring the turkeys disperse in smaller breeding flocks over a larger area.. So if the turkeys from your property congregate with the ones across the road, you no longer have turkeys.. Its about food


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Think of it as a band of wandering Gypsies.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Have seen a lot of bird's in my area.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

im seeing more turkey than squirrels ! finally took one in hopes that they leave and i can get some tree rats


----------



## gmmerlin (Oct 31, 2010)

Brooklyn and White Cloud....no luck yet


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I Spring Turkey hunt and deer hunt on the same property. Spring time we have turkey passing through morning and evening everyday. I quit turkey hunting in the fall on this property just because they do not travel through there this time of year.


----------

